# I hope this is not too bad.



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Students at a local school were assigned to read two books:
"Titanic" & "My life" by Bill Clinton.

One student turned in the following book report, with the proposition that they were nearly identical stories! 

His professor gave him an A+ for this report. 

Titanic:.... cost - $29.99 
Clinton :..... cost - $29.99 


Titanic:.... . The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe. 
Clinton :..... The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe. 

Titanic:..... Jack is a starving artist. 
Clinton :..... Bill is a bull**** artist. 

Titanic:.... In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar. 
Clinton :..... Ditto for Bill. 

Titanic:..... During the ordeal, Rose's dress gets ruined. 
Clinton :..... Ditto for Monica. 

Titanic:..... Jack teaches Rose to spit. 
Clinton :..... Let's not go there. 

Titanic:...... Rose gets to keep her jewelry 
Clinton :.... Monica's forced to return her gifts. 

Titanic ... Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life. 
Clinton :..... Clinton doesn't remember Jack. 

Titanic:...... Rose goes down on a vessel full of seamen. 
Clinton :..... Monica....ooh, let's not go there, either. 

Titanic:..... Jack surrenders to an icy death. 
Clinton :..... Bill goes home to Hilary - basically the same thing.
.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i didn't see anything wrong with that in fact i LMAO. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

That is a load of crap Bill Clinton and Hillary are the saviors of this country and will for ever will be seen as such. Ok Ill stop bull****tin. Loved the joke :rotfl: . Now lets all rememeber to NOT vote Hillary into office. I repeat DO NOT VOTE FOR HILLARY!!!!!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Nice, i could not have said it better...lol


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great joke.:lol: As for the Hillary part, please lord no! -)O(-


----------

